
Vulnerable Wi-Fi dildo camera endoscope - ourcat
https://www.pentestpartners.com/blog/vulnerable-wi-fi-dildo-camera-endoscope-yes-really/
======
PaulAJ
The really bonkers thing is, its a Wifi access point rather than a client. So
unless the user changes the SID to something innocuous, all the neighbors know
when someone is using it, and with a bit of triangulation they can work out
who (assuming they don't just tune in to the show, of course).

~~~
ourcat
I wonder if it broadcasts it?

I can see why it being an AP (or Ad-Hoc) might be useful though in some cases.
ie: places with no wifi router. (where you might be feeling a bit frisky.)

The mind boggles.

